# 2/27/11 Islamorada Backcountry Fishing Guide Report



## syxx (Jan 9, 2011)

Capt. Rick Stanczyk had Charles Ruoff out fishing today in the backcountry. We mixed things up a bit, first caught some nice mangrove snappers for dinner and a nice red grouper. We actually hooked the red the day before and he cut us off, and we got the jigs back from out of his mouth! After this we moved out further and caught some mackerels and blue runners, they weren't biting great but good enough the water was pretty clear and current into the wind didn't help. After this we tried some tarpon spots, though didn't see any fish and no bites, though did catch a few blacktip sharks. Ran out to closer gulf spot, but no signs of any real life so we moved back into the backcountry. After putting the tarpon rods out again for a bit with just a shark bite, we decided to finish the day just bending the rod on small stuff. Lots of ladyfish and jacks with a handful of trout, pompano, snappers, and this nice little baby permit in some ditches nearby!! My brother also fished Thomas from the local resturant Overseas Kitchen today on the "BnM" and caught over 20 tunas and this nice amberjack! This variety makes these florida fishing charters very memorable!n

Capt. Rick Stanczyk
305-747-6903
[email protected]


----------

